# Cocoa Beach



## talkamotta (Aug 7, 2013)

We are staying in Cocoa Beach the first week of November.  This week we my daughter and her family will be joining us.  She has children 7,5, and 2.  I have been to Cocoa Beach but it was a long time ago and was only a day trip to see Kennedy Space Center and play in the ocean.  What things can I take my family to see and do that would be good for all of us.  

It would be ok to drive up the coast for a little bit if we needed.  

They live near Orlando and have yearly passes to Disney so we don't want to go there.


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Aug 7, 2013)

Other than the beach, the only other sights are Kennedy Space Center and the Orlando attractions. There are also lots of state parks (forests).

TS


----------



## timeos2 (Aug 7, 2013)

The beaches ARE the attraction in that area along with the Cape space area. It is not a go-go action area like Orlando (but that isn't far away if you need it). Enjoy.


----------



## rapmarks (Aug 7, 2013)

we did enjoy a boat trip among the inner coastal islands, and a small park called Enchanted Forest i believe.   wouldn't miss the space center.  the town of cocoa beach is interesting for 1/2 day.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Aug 7, 2013)

Old Cocoa Village is nice with some decent restaurants.

http://visitcocoavillage.com/category/archives/specialty-store/  and http://www.destinationmainstreets.com/florida/cocoa-village.php

http://www.visitflorida.com/en-us/articles/2009/june/1262-uncovering-historic-cocoa-village.html

I like this area, too:  http://www.downtownmelbourne.com/

Favorite restaurants of mine: Yellow Dog and Roberto's.

http://yellowdogcafe.com/  and http://www.robertoslittlehavana.com/
http://www.visitflorida.com/en-us/articles/2009/june/1262-uncovering-historic-cocoa-village.html



..


----------



## IreneLF (Aug 7, 2013)

Thanks for the info and the websites, Beags. We will be there in November visiting the Space Center.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Aug 7, 2013)

IreneLF said:


> Thanks for the info and the websites, Beags. We will be there in November visiting the Space Center.



  Great ! Call me, I can add some more tidbits.
  Hope all is well.

  I like poking around historic town squares (antique shops, used book stores, etc.).

  Oh, Meg O'Malley's is a decent Irish pub in old Melbourne Village with an extended menu.

www.megomalleys.com

Menu:   http://www.megomalleys.com/index.php/our-menu



-


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Aug 7, 2013)

Here is the information about the Enchanted Forest outside Titusville FL

TS


----------



## talkamotta (Aug 7, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies.  I, personally could stay on the beach everyday and not go anywhere (that's what we pretty much do in Longboat Key) but half day activities are good for the kids to get out and then go to the beach in the afternoon.  

We are staying at the Resort on Cocoa Beach and it looks like a nice place.  They seem to have kids activities.   So maybe they can do something like that; after all they are young and easy to please.  

Im playing with the idea of going to St Augustine for a day.  Two hour drive each way but they have never been there and I loved it.  Might be kind of cool for them to see a fort in the middle of the city.  Last year I took them to Hilton Head and we did day trips to Savanah and Charleston and the kids loved it and now they are a year older.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Aug 7, 2013)

talkamotta said:


> Thanks for all the replies.  I, personally could stay on the beach everyday and not go anywhere (that's what we pretty much do in Longboat Key) but half day activities are good for the kids to get out and then go to the beach in the afternoon.
> 
> We are staying at the Resort on Cocoa Beach and it looks like a nice place.  They seem to have kids activities.   So maybe they can do something like that; after all they are young and easy to please.
> 
> Im playing with the idea of going to St Augustine for a day.  Two hour drive each way but they have never been there and I loved it.  Might be kind of cool for them to see a fort in the middle of the city.  Last year I took them to Hilton Head and we did day trips to Savanah and Charleston and the kids loved it and now they are a year older.



  I love St. Augustine. 
  If you do go, try the Columbia House for lunch or dinner. My favorite. Cuban food.


----------



## 56cow (Aug 13, 2013)

The Resort on Cocoa Beach is a beautiful place to stay. Nicely appointed spacious units. Have live music on the week-ends by the pool- not too loud. Our kids really liked having the in house movies in the cinema!  Lots of activities for the kids and the beach was just a short boardwalk away. Publix was just down the street for groceries. Was there with family in February. Beach is beautiful there-lots of waves. We took the coastal boat cruise with Island Boat Lines-got 50% off tickets through half-off depot and it was a fun 2 hour ride. We prepared most of our meals in the condo but did go out to eat at Florida's Sea Food Bar & Grill. Lunch menu is until 4 & offers lots of selection. Servings were huge! and prices reasonable.


----------



## daviddischler (Sep 26, 2013)

I live in Cocoa, and I would have to say my favorite restaurant would be Murdocks. You can eat inside with live music, then head to the deck outside for drinks and a cigar!


----------



## riverdees05 (Oct 6, 2013)

We got an exchange at Discovery Beach Resort for June28-July 5, 2014.  Would be interested in additional things to do in the area.  We will enjoy the beach and the Space Center, but interested in other things, too.


----------



## Donna111 (Oct 7, 2013)

Hi,
Titusville is a bit north and has the North Brevard Historical Society museum - free with very informative curators they even have Space stuff - there is something for everyone!
Also in Titusville is the Space View Park - there are 3 different areas, one on the water (great views), another is 1 block inland from the 1st and is on the main street.  We found out about this at a little space museum - that had very interesting exhibits. Ask the ladies at the historical museum and they can tell you or look in the AAA book under Titusville. The third is the Space Walk Hall of Fame.

We were at Ron Jon last October 2012 and really enjoyed our day at Titusville. Also it is great to see the cruise ships sail out past the Jetty Park on the beach. Check Port Canaveral website to see which dates and times the ships leave.

I'm sure you will have a wonderful time.

Donna in NJ


----------



## rapmarks (Oct 8, 2013)

Merritt Island Wildlife Refuge, or something similar, and Enchanted Forest, boat ride through the islands, the pier at cocoa beach has entertainment and lots of specials, and the air and space center  when we arrived, thre was a surfing contest on the weekend.


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 8, 2013)

What about that other theme park in Orlando,FL ?


----------



## Talent312 (Oct 8, 2013)

It may be closed due to the federal shutdown, but that's over...

Canaveral Nat'l Seashore would be worth your time.  Access from the North by driving South from New Smyrna Beach on A1A or visit the Southern end thru Merritt Island Nat'l Wildlife Refuge on Playlandia Beach Road (just N. of KSC).
.


----------

